# Why am I burping a lot?



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

Trying to figure out why this is happening and if it's a sign that I SHOULDN'T be ingesting something.

Starting around the time I begin taking sips off the Camelbak and lasting all the way through my ride and for about an hour afterward, I tend to burp a lot. It began to feel natural until some people were noticing it so now I feel like maybe something is amiss here.

Some points of interest:

I mix a Camelbak Elixir tablet in with the water in my Camelbak, but add more water than the recommended ratio. Usually 1.5 to 2x as much. I've tried NOT putting the tablet and just drinking straight water and it made no difference.

I eat a PB&J sandwich before riding, or if it's early enough in the day, will head out after a hearty bowl of whole-grain cereal and lowfat organic milk. Does not make a difference either way.

I'm typically not out for more than 2 hours at a time, so I'm not ingesting anything besides the water/elixir combo. Sometimes I'll have a banana or apple mid-ride, but never feel "hungry".

After I ride, I have a protein shake, a small handful of blueberries, a banana, and then some greek yoghurt to settle my stomach. I drink plenty of chilled, but not cold, water after I ride. Probably around 1.5Liters, sipping it regularly, but not gulping it down.

I also usually go to the bathroom #2 very soon after I get back from my ride. Typically about 15 minutes afterward.

So what do you guys think? Just keep doing what I'm doing, burping no big deal? Or should I change something up?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Does it only happen while riding? Do you get winded at all during the ride? My guess is, if you do, you are gasping/gulping air and on top of the food and water in your stomach, you're simply building up gas from gasping and digestion and it's coming out in the form of a burp, as it should be.


----------



## ddmsgtr1 (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you usually pushing yoursel pretty hard? I've heard puking from exercise is because of the lactic acid thats built up pushing yourself to the limit. Could lower levels of this also cause burping?


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

If you drink from your camelback while you ride you're bound to ingest air. If you were a catfish , you could actually use this for energy, as they are able to breathe/get energy via their stomach.

You're probably being too self-conscious, but there are also carbonates, depending on the kind of water you fill your camelback with, that builds up CO2 with acid in your stomach.


----------



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

All good points. Probably likely I am ingesting some air, but I tend to sip from the Camelbak than gulp, so it must be something with my sipping. I guess I'll try changing my technique.

Nubster, ddmsgtr1,

Yes I do push myself, but am not pounding it real hard constantly. Just intense on the uphills and keep it steady in the higher gears on the flats and downhill.

XCProphet,

Interesting, I hadn't thought of the carbonates in the water. I will research that.


----------



## bellullabob (Jan 8, 2004)

I am not familiar w/ the Elixir tables so don't know how much calories it contains or what it's ingredients are. This might not apply to you directly but you might want to keep this in mind for future drink additives:

Hydration Science and Practice | Skratch Labs


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

XCProphet said:


> If you drink from your camelback while you ride you're bound to ingest air. If you were a catfish , you could actually use this for energy, as they are able to breathe/get energy via their stomach.
> 
> You're probably being too self-conscious, but there are also carbonates, depending on the kind of water you fill your camelback with, that builds up CO2 with acid in your stomach.


This is true. Elixir tabs add carbonation. I had to stop using all of those 'safe for bladder use' electrolyte tabs, for this reason. You can get electrolyte salts/powders from better stocked vitamin/health food stores. A little bit of research will help you get the ratios correct for your body, unfortunately, nothing comes to mind at the moment.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Just did some quick look-up and calcium, sodium, and potassium are carbonates in Elixir powder. I guess ion carbonates instead glucanate allow it to be quickly absorbed, without leaving the sticky residue in Camelback(and your stomach). 

Camelbak Elixir 12 Tab Tube
A sugar-free effervescent tablet, loaded with electrolytes, designed specifically for a CamelBak® hydration system. Lemon/ Lime Elixir dissolves easily in water and won't leave a sticky residue if used in a reservoir. Use one tablet for every 24 oz of water. Sold in an easy-to-carry portable tube. Only 10 calories per serving.

Features:

•Sugar-free, effervescent electrolyte tablet works well with CamelBak® reservoirs

No sticky residue to clean

No pre-mixing or stirring necessary - just drop a tablet in to your water

More electrolytes (sodium, potassium, magnesium) than the leading sports drink

Only 10 calories per serving

•Serving Size: 1 tablet (6.1 g) -- 24 fluid ounces mixed
12 tablets per tube
•Amount per serving / % Daily Value
•Calories 10
•Total Carbohydrates 1 g / <1%
•Vitamin C 86 mg / 143%
(as ascorbic acid) 
•Calcium 33 mg / 3%
(as calcium carbonate)
•Magnesium 18 mg / 4%
(as magnesium sulfate)
•Manganese 1.4 mg / 70%
(as manganese gluconate)
•Chloride 68 mg / 2%
(as sodium chloride, potassium chloride)
•Sodium 410 mg / 17%
(as sodium bicarbonate, sodium carbonate, sodium citrate, sodium benzoate [preservative], sodium chloride)
•Potassium 70 mg / 2%
(as potassium bicarbonate, potassium chloride)
•
% Daily Values are based on a 2,000-calorie diet. 
•Other ingredients: Citric acid, sorbitol, natural flavors, polyethylene glycol, acesulfame potassium, sucralose, magnesium oxide.
•Contains no fruit juice.


----------



## ZAMIRZ (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok, I tried something different today which seemed to help immensely.

The ride: 40 miles total. Quick climb for the first 8 miles or so, then steady flat and downhill, then super steep downhill, then a nasty 15 mile grueling uphill slog with the sun beating down.

I had my usual cereal breakfast and then decided to have a coffee and left immediately after. This time I slowed my pace as I was sipping and concentrated on avoiding air ingestion. Ended up spitting some air/water out when I thought I was taking in air. I had a banana after the quick 8 mile climb. Stayed in the saddle all the way until after the steep descent. I did not sip any water when the descent started getting really crazy. Probably 35 minutes with no sipping. Took a 15 break at the bottom and had a pb&j sandwich before starting the grueling climb. On the climb back I had the Camelbak mouthpiece in my mouth nearly the whole time and took very short, quick sips. Some small burps throughout the ride, but nothing big and hardly anything coming out after I at the sandwich. 

Got back, DID NOT have a protein shake. Instead I had a tall glass of lowfat milk, 3 hardboiled egg whites and then a nice meal (lamb shank with peas on the side, finished off with yoghurt and cucumbers). Then a handful of blueberries, a handful of peanuts and a glass of tea.

So I think it's a combination of my sipping technique and possibly the protein shake too soon after the ride. I also may be gulping the shake down to quickly, going to try and sip it slowly as well.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

I've heard guys during races belching like crazy, but never just on a normal ride. The guy's I've heard belching are those who were gasping for air like crazy... it's not good on your body to "swallow" air like that, it builds pressure in the digestive track with then exits the body via the belch.


----------

